# Waxing Newbie



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The search tool is your friend. Try a website called google.com as well.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> The search tool is your friend. Try a website called google.com as well.


wow really? That's your answer? smh


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, that is my answer. It's common courtesy on any forum to do a search before posting. He will find all the information he needs if he just takes a minute to look for it.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I realize that searching should come first but he comes here asking our opinions and I think that common courtesy should be to offer an opinion/solution to his question, not possibly drive him away from the forum.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

YouTube is your friend for this. You got AMMO NYC, Chemical Guys esc... the list is long but i'll throw a video your way.
Heres the 1st thing that came up


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is the um, bit extreme way of "Hand waxing"


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Meguiars. Others might have a product that they like better.

Could check out their youtube channel for some other tips as well.

https://www.youtube.com/user/MeguiarsUSA


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One more vid...


----------



## Dembonz (Jul 27, 2014)

I personally use the Turtle brand ice spray on wax its easy to use and does a nice job


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dembonz said:


> I personally use the Turtle brand ice spray on wax its easy to use and does a nice job
> View attachment 104505


I'll have to try that next. I got a Meguires kit that had the compound, clay, liquid polish, and quick detailer I'm going to use up 1st. Well, hopefully not use up the compound but seems like I'm always getting paint and or plastic transfer no matter how far I park away from the world. Before that I had the Meguires black car paste that came in black or white with "what looks like" a CTS on the front.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> The search tool is your friend. Try a website called google.com as well.


A lot of forums will blast a person for posting without doing some research first. Cruzetalk seems to be a much more friendly and forgiving forum. At least from what I have seen.

As for wax, there are a lot of variables. Such as, how much work are you willing to put into it, how often do you want to do it, and how much of a perfectionist you are? I personally don't like doing it, so I look for a wax that requires little effort and lasts a long time. I personally use the 3m synthetic wax. 

Be careful because some waxes will stain if you get it on the plastic. Also, some synthetic waxes contain strong chemicals, so you might want to consider wearing rubber or nitrile gloves. Also waxes can build up in the seams and creases, so try to keep it out of those. You can tell when a wax is working because water will bead on the surface when you wash the car. If water is in sheets instead of beads, then you need to wax the car.

Using a polish or glaze will really make it shine, but it also removes a very fine layer of the paint. If you want the paint to last a long time, then be careful not to polish it too often. Eventually you will wear all the way through the clear coat.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dembonz said:


> I personally use the Turtle brand ice spray on wax its easy to use and does a nice job
> View attachment 104505


I just bought the turtle wax ice car wash? Anyone use it? I like to stick with me guitars, but my local auto parts emporium was out of it at the last visit. Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Yes, that is my answer. It's common courtesy on any forum to do a search before posting. He will find all the information he needs if he just takes a minute to look for it.



I can easily search Google for "how to wax a car." What I was looking for was more of y'all's recommendations on particular products, tips (maybe some specific to the Cruze). Also you never know if somebody on the forum might offer a tip such as, "don't do (x) because it will screw up your car/paint," - something that a YouTube how-to video might not mention. Maybe I just didn't phrase my post clearly enough, sorry.


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> As for wax, there are a lot of variables. Such as, how much work are you willing to put into it, how often do you want to do it, and how much of a perfectionist you are? I personally don't like doing it, so I look for a wax that requires little effort and lasts a long time. I personally use the 3m synthetic wax.


I'm not looking to spend a lot of time waxing the car. I hand wash it once per week minimum, and use an Armor All car wash soap. If the spray-on wax is any good, it seems to be the quickest way to go, but if it doesn't last as long as normal wax, I'd rather go the route of fewer applications. I just want to keep it waxed enough to protect the paint and keep it looking good.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

USAFRCruzer said:


> I'm not looking to spend a lot of time waxing the car. I hand wash it once per week minimum, and use an Armor All car wash soap. If the spray-on wax is any good, it seems to be the quickest way to go, but if it doesn't last as long as normal wax, I'd rather go the route of fewer applications. I just want to keep it waxed enough to protect the paint and keep it looking good.


That's pretty much my goal as well. I don't personally think the spray wax at the car wash is very good. It doesn't even seem to last until the next time you wash the car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I use spray wax for the last minute show stuff. Lordstown meet was one of those times I used it. When I'm actually waxing I use the buffer.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Depending on the color of your cruze...mine being black, I bought the turtle wax black box and it works wonders. But I only do that every now and then (sooo much work). I usually just use Meguairs liquid wax so if I do get wax on some plastic trim, it won't mess it up. Good luck! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Look for the build date on the door. Wait a month if it's newly built to let the paint fully cure. Then go to town. 

For a new car, I'd clay-bar it, then apply a good wax or sealant. I'm really liking Collinite 476 on my black granite metallic Cruze. Two coats of that wax and the paint really pops. I do use a dual-action polisher to apply it, as it's faster, more even, and uses less wax.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Depending on how much time/money you want to dedicate and what your environmental situation is, there's probably quite a few options.

My Cruze is black, and it is really important to me that it looks spotless. Personally I don't have to park outside for work or at home, and most of the driving I do is around town, so I don't have to worry too much about rain and bugs during the summer, which helps.

I did a clay bar and 3-step compound/polish/wax earlier this spring, and then again after getting back from a month-long road trip. I used my DA polisher in the spring, but did everything by hand the second time. 

In an average situation, I hand wash maybe once a month or so, and use a duster, spray detailer and spray wax in-between if it gets rained on or any sort of light soiling that doesn't require a full wash.

I use almost all Meguiars products. I honestly haven't really tried anything else, but it's easy to find and cheap. I'm happy. 





 Sent with iLove


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

My Cruze is Summit White. Does the color make any difference in the clay or wax you need to use?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Here is the um, bit extreme way of "Hand waxing"


guy has too much wax in his pants


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Depending on how much time/money you want to dedicate and what your environmental situation is, there's probably quite a few options.
> 
> My Cruze is black, and it is really important to me that it looks spotless. Personally I don't have to park outside for work or at home, and most of the driving I do is around town, so I don't have to worry too much about rain and bugs during the summer, which helps.
> 
> ...


Sorry, your post hadn't appeared by the time of my last post. So I park under a carport at home (no rain can get to it, but some dust if its windy), and outside at work. I picked up my car last Friday, drove it around all week, and washed it yesterday. It was pretty filthy from what looked like brake dust and road spray from rainwater. I'm hoping the wax will repel a little bit of that water.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

USAFRCruzer said:


> Sorry, your post hadn't appeared by the time of my last post. So I park under a carport at home (no rain can get to it, but some dust if its windy), and outside at work. I picked up my car last Friday, drove it around all week, and washed it yesterday. It was pretty filthy from what looked like brake dust and road spray from rainwater. I'm hoping the wax will repel a little bit of that water.


Yeah, the wax definitely will help. It really seems to make dirt slide off that would normally stick. You may want to look into a California Duster, my car gets that light film of dust on it sometimes just sitting in the garage and I like to use that for a quick brush off. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yeah, the wax definitely will help. It really seems to make dirt slide off that would normally stick. You may want to look into a California Duster, my car gets that light film of dust on it sometimes just sitting in the garage and I like to use that for a quick brush off.


I prefer to just rub my car with a diaper. And after I drive it, I like to put it up on jack stands and let it run in reverse.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Since I don't see it on here check out Autogeekonline Auto Detailing Forum you can find almost everything you want to know about detailing on that site. As for what I personally use is just meguiars products since they are on the cheapers side and more readily available. I will also say a Porter Cable 7424 is a great tool to have in your detailing arsenol. Here is my grand prix after I went through it with a wash, claybar, wax, sealer, and polish.


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

USAFRCruzer said:


> My Cruze is Summit White. Does the color make any difference in the clay or wax you need to use?[/QU
> 
> I use collinite 845 for light colored cars and collinite 915 for dark coloured. Both are easy to apply and remove by hand. Excellent results My $0.02


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My only issue with my white car is that wax makes it look better but it doesn't show it off as good as a darker color car. Still worth the effort to wax so still do it.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah white sucks if u spend time to make it perfect still doesmt look that much better than a darker car thats been washed. Ohh well. I use blackfire products but meguirs line at walmart is also good thrir ultimate wax is like a sealant and is great for the money. Collonite is also good for the money. Clay helps if your car sits outside and makes a difference on white. Or any color but a good sealant and wax after clay will get u where u want to be. Easy to take care n not alot of time. Clay 2 times a year keep some colonite or ultimate wax your good to go


----------



## Camaro Scotty (Jun 28, 2014)

www.adamspolishes.com discount code SCOTTY


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

This would be a new car right? I suggest you clay it down, polish the paint and add either wax or sealant. Or better yet both.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

lowmid said:


> This would be a new car right? I suggest you clay it down, polish the paint and add either wax or sealant. Or better yet both.


Yes, brand new car.


----------

